# What am I doing Wrong? Update 6/28



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

As you all know, Sasha and I have had to figure this whole milking thing out. I was shown how to milk her by a lady who had 100 dairy goats at one time. I thot I was doing it right. I guess I'm not. 

This morning she let me catch her without a fight, I gave her some grain as reward. I then had to slightly pull her to the fence to tie her up...this is much better than previously! I tie her up, she starts eating her grain. I reached over to do the small teat first, but since I couldn't "see" it I switched to the larger teat which was on my side. She let me make a few pulls then backed up and got antsy. I petted her, talked to her and tried again. Same thing. It's like she for some reason did not want me to milk that side. There is a scrape on the back of her udder. I think she scratched it on the chicken wire in the yard. It is not deep , superficial actually. I looked and my hand was not touching it. So, I ruled that out. Her udder feels really warm, not hot. There is no blood in the milk and it is coming out as usual.

I gave up on that one and turned her around and started on the small teat. She let me milk that one almost all the way out. I reach over to try again on the larger teat and she jumps all over the place! 

I am at a loss. I know it is hard for me to hold her teats as they are not big length wise, but she has never given a problem before . I just don't know what is going on. I did not get mad at her. I petted her and talked softly to her. Tried several times and it's just like she didn't want me to milk that side because it hurt or something. I don't get it!

I am tempted to give up milking her this year, but that would make me feel like a failure and tell her that if she acts up, I will leave her alone. If I can't do this, my only option is to sell her to a guy who is looking for a milk goat. He had several and is really good to his goats. That would mean I lose out on milk this year and it is something I really want! I don't know what to do!

Update...I strianed the milk over at the neighbors and we couldn't see anything. Not clumps, nop blood, no strings. She said she would come over this evening and watch me milk to see if I am somehow hurting her. I just saw one kid drinking off that side! Maybe it's just me onder:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong?*

She doesn't want you to steal milk from her kids. This is actually pretty common when does are allowed to dam-raise, it makes them much harder to milk train. You need to get a stanchion built. It willmake it easier to train her. If this is the very lopsided doe, I would be completely emptying that small side 3 or 4 times a day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong?*

Is she super tight on that side?

If so... fight with her and get her to a comfort zone...then see if she continues that behavior...


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong?*

goathiker: I do have a stand...she hates it. So, we made a deal, I will milk her on the ground tied up. Yes this is the goat with the lopsided udder.I am planning on milking her twice a day next week. I am still learning!

PAm: I wouldn't say she was tight, just full. It's a bit hard for me to grab that teat as my hands a large and it is an odd shape.

From her reaction, I was either some how hurting her or she was in pain. OR...this is a new way to buffalo me into not milking her?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong?*

She is being stubborn and you keep giving into her and she knows it. Make her let you milk that side! She needs it or she could get mastitis due to how tight its getting. Soon she won't let the kids nurse off it if it hurts.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong?*

Thanks Stacy! I am having my friend come over this evening to watch me milk. If she sees nothing wrong with her teat/udder...then I will have to stop letting this goat get the better of me!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong?*

I have large hands too.I actually find it easier to milk with my second and third finger, leaving my pointer finger gently curled around the udder right above the teat. This way seems to avoid hand cramps.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong?*

Oh, thank you for that tip! I will try it and see if it works for me!

I just cleaned out around the overturned apple crate and moved it right beside the stand. This way she has no excuse that the stand is too high to jump up on as I know she can jump up on the apple crate! Then it's just a matter of working her over to the stand. Me thinks Sasha and I are gonna have to come to another understanding! One that is better for me!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong?*

You are on the right track. :applaud: 
Just like kids, they will push you to your action line. I have does who stand beautifully for weeks then suddenly start jumping around and kicking. (Happened yesterday with Tabatha. :hair: ) My solution is to grab hold and not let go. Let them know they are gonna get milked. I ended up having to hobble her and push her against the wall. But I got her milked. The next day they are usually gentle and quiet again. They just have to test. 
Also, we were gone for two weeks and it is like coming back to a class after there has been a substitute. They have to make sure I am still in charge.
Hope you do not give up because I think you will do fine.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong?*

Thanks! I know horses and would not let one get away with this type of behavior..not that I milk horses :roll: I just amm new to the goats and milking that I am abit apprehensive I guess. But, no more mrs nice guy! :laugh:

I am going to get her on the stand if it takes me 4 hours! Then she WILL be milked!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong?*

If you've trained young horses then you know how to use a butt rope. They work good on goats too.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong?*

Someone esle mentioned that to me, I will have to try it tonite. Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong?*

I totally agree that she's testing you...just to see if she can frustrate you to tears and quit.

goathiker...I milk my nigies in the same manner and I do have large hands for a girl, I find it's easier to encirlcle the top of the teat with thumb and fore and use the 2nd and 3rd fingers to push the teat against my palm to express the milk. 
Practice makes perfect and use what ever technique that gets the job done efficiently and comfortably for both you and Sasha


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong?*

The wind has picked up, clouds are rolling in and there is thunder...not gonna do anything tonite! I will update on tomorrow morning and let you know how it went. My friend is coming over to help me. She thinks the same as you guys...Sasha has my number and is doing the math!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong?*

I would have your friend give a try getting her on that stand. If it were my goat, it would be no stand, no grain. I'm a firm believer in a very warm soapy towel wash of the udder before milking. Also I put a light layer of vasoline on on the teats before I start. That might be the ticket for that overly tight side. With vasoline you car pinch at the base and slide your grip down and get milk without any friction. I think you need to get some milke out of that tight side. Once you do, I bet she settles down some. I hold a foot on one of my does that thinks she's a kicker. There was a couple of battles at first, but now I can very gently hold the foot without any unpleasantness. I have a dry towel I hold the foot with.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong?*

I thought of something else I would try. I would maybe seperate the doe and the kid for six hours or so. Maybe you already do seperate them some... but anyway, when they were re-introduced, I would put that doe on the stand and coax the kid to nurse the tight side. When he gets some pressure off, try and milk her some on that side.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong?*

Thanks Tenacross! I will add those suggestiond into my box. All I plan on doing tomorrow is getting her into the stand. Once that is accomplished, I will play it by ear. This friend of mine is very knowledgable about dairy goats as she had 100 at one time. I guess she has seen and done it all. I will tell her all these suggestions and we will see what can be done!

Thank you all sooo much!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong?*

Well....that was a work out and a half!

My friend (Barb) came over and we went out. I did get Sasha in the stand and locked in. Started milking her and all was well for about 2 minutes! Then she started to struggle. Then she started to kick. Barb asked for a baling twine, I went and got one. She was going to tie her hind lag to the back leg of the stand. Before she could do that, Sasha got her head out of the lock and took off! Argggg :GAAH: Then Saphira decides it is time for breakfast...NOT! So I caught her and we tried to get her back on the stand...no go. We tried lifting her up but she is too heavy. I am not going to get more grain..she had her chance!

Second plan of action...went and got hubby! Between the two of us we got her up on the stand. Then I had to force head through the lock. Got her in, told hubby to hold the lock board closed so she couldn't escape. Also told him that he needs to drill some more holes for the pin! Seems she can turn her head and get one horn out then out comes her whole head. :shades:

So, I start milking. We planned to milk out the large side. My arm started getting sore so I turned over the milking to Barb. Then all hell broke loose :slapfloor: Sasha tried kicking, so I held her leg. Then she kneeled down, tried to get her up. Then she lays down :hair: I swear she read the book " How to Evade Milking at all Costs!" I got her hind end up and Barb continued to milk her. Sasha then resigned herself to being milked. But, she insisted on staying on her knees. Barb milked out the larger side and milked some out of the small side. Hey, now she looks almost even  We let her stay there for a few minutes after we stopped milking. She layed down, I petted her.

Good news is....I got a little over 3 pints of milk! :leap: And that is after some got spilled! Barb say that I should get a gallon a milking when she comes in all the way. Oh, she tried to hold back, but she underestimated Barb! :laugh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong? Update 6/25*

That's great to hear! Barb sounds like a big help! Way to go! :hi5:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong? Update 6/25*

Well, sounds like you won the battle. :wahoo: Now get ready for the war!!! :wink: 
Seriously, sounds like you just need some more practice. My Tabatha was nearly a perfect angel this morning after the fiasco on Thursday. And Barb is a real gem.
There is a video clip on YouTube somewhere. I think it is called, "Tying goat's leg to barn wall" or something like that. (I would post a link but I have dial-up and it would take me forever.) Anyway, it shows this obviouly very seasoned goatherd walking up, hooking the doe's hind leg to the barn wall behind and then milking. We were seriously concidering this with Shasta when she got the hint and started standing well. 
Serious, she would lie down, fall off, aim for the bucket. We had labled her *unmilkable*. Now, at 2 gallons a day I call her my best girl.
Hang in there. :hi5:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong? Update 6/25*

Thanks guys...I hope I can hang in there and that she finally gets the message that she WILL be milked! Barb is a Godsend to me! She said she can help me in the mornings. Now all I have to do is get hubby to help for awhile too!

I told Sasha that she is here to provide me with milk and if she refuses, when the babies are weaned she goes bye bye. I wil have to do without milk for another year, but I will not fight a goat every day!

Oh, and Barb said she felt no clumps or anything while milking and we strained the milk when we got back in the house. Looks like Mastitis is not a problem! Sha also said that I am not pinching her or causing her any pain. :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong? Update 6/25*

See....Sasha knows what she's doing, and you WON!!! It may be a struggle for a while longer but keep up the assertive behavior when she acts up, she'll get the point!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong? Update 6/25*

>>>obviouly<<<<???!!!???



Itchysmom said:


> I told Sasha that she is here to provide me with milk and if she refuses, when the babies are weaned she goes bye bye.


My husband swears that what did the trick with Shasta was when he grabbed her by the ears; went nose to nose with her and said, "If you keep this up you will be on the Barbeque next weekend!!"
(That is around the time she started behaving.) That and buying a professional hobble.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong? Update 6/25*

Well, I thin k Sasha and I have got this milking thing down! I had hubby help me this morning to get her on the stand. She kept looking sideways at him. She knows him, has seen him around, but she knows me best. Soooo, I think I will try it by myself tomorrow. I can always call for help if I need it! 

Once on the stand she stuck her head in, first for that! We are imporoving! I got a pint and a half this morning. She started to get antsy, but I told her I was gonna keep milking til she stood still. :shades: Once she stood I stopped. My arm was getting tired anyway!

I gave a pint to Barb and she said she had it on her cereal this morning and man was it rich and thick! She had to add in a little bit of her powerded milk to thin it a bit! I have noticed that Sasha's milk is thick....maybe she thinks she a Nubian!

Thank you all again for your suggestions and support! I think I got it now!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

:leap: :stars: :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great to hear of SUCCESS :stars: Awesome job from you...perseverance and patience with a bit of assertiveness thrown in works every time :applaud:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:dance: Glad you and Sasha are getting it worked out to your benefit!


----------

